# LIVRAISON DANS LES DOM TOM



## babounette05 (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Désolée si je ne suis pas sur le bon forum, mais je n'ai pas trouvé celui qui pouvait correspondre le mieux à ma question.
Je viens de déménager dans les DOM TOM et plus précisément à SAINT MARTIN. 
Je souhaite commander sur APPLE STORE, mais lors de l'inscription, mon code postal n'est pas reconnu. Il se passe d'ailleurs le même problème lorsque je veux modifier mon compte.
Cela veut-il dire que les livraisons ne sont pas effectuées à SAINT MARTIN alors que c'est un département français ?
J'ai par ailleurs essayé sur le site américain, et j'ai rencontré le même problème. 
J'ai besoin de commander diverses choses, alors merci de bien vouloir m'éclairer.
Cordialement
AB


----------



## zepatente (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Téléphone à l'Apple store , ils seront te répondre

@+


----------



## babounette05 (16 Novembre 2008)

J'ai déjà essayé mais d'ici on ne peut pas composer tous les numéros commençant par 08 ! Et celui de l'APPLE STORE commence par un "08" que je ne  peux pas composer !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Novembre 2008)

Salut ! tu trouveras peut-être ton bonheur ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/contact/

A+


----------



## babounette05 (18 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses. 
Bonne continuation et à bientôt


----------



## ElGeko (18 Novembre 2008)

babounette05 a dit:


> Je souhaite commander sur APPLE STORE, mais lors de l'inscription, mon code postal n'est pas reconnu. Il se passe d'ailleurs le même problème lorsque je veux modifier mon compte.
> Cela veut-il dire que les livraisons ne sont pas effectuées à SAINT MARTIN alors que c'est un département français ?



Bonjour,

Tu fais erreur... St-Martin n'est un département FR *que* pour ce qui est fiscal. Sinon, pour tout le reste, ce n'est rien qu'un caillou perdu (moi, le mien, au large de l'Afrique, je suis donc considéré comme un singe non reconnu par l'AS).
L'AS ne livre pas dans les Dom car sinon, plus personne n'achèterai, bien plus cher et mal équipé, chez les revendeurs locaux. Faut bien que les voleurs vivent aussi non?

Par contre, rassure-toi: tous les autres VPCistes Mac du marché te vendront, sans problème, ce que tu veux.
Et sensiblement moins cher que sur l'AS pour tout ce qui est accessoire non Apple (cables, DD, barettes, scanners, printeuses, etc...).


----------



## babounette05 (19 Novembre 2008)

Merci Elgeko,
Ta réponse est "on ne peut plus claire" ! J'irais chez les voleurs !
Bonne continuation


----------



## blumblout (21 Novembre 2008)

chez un voleur des Dom-Tom... Surtout que très souvent, ils n'ont pas la dernière version que tu trouves sur l'AS.

Par contre sers-toi de tes potes ou ta famille de métropole qui viennent visite pour leur faire amener ce que tu souhaites. En tout cas, je fais toujours comme cela... Ils peuvent bien nous rendre ce service, on les héberge bien nous !!
La facture reste à ton nom et tu te fais livrer chez eux...

Bon achat en tout cas


----------



## babounette05 (21 Novembre 2008)

Merci Blumblout. J'y avais effectivement songé...


----------

